# The Horus Legacy: a Project Interest Check



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

So it's winter (in the Northern hemisphere, at least).Time to think big.The idea for this collaborative project is a rather simple one. It involves nothing less than the creation of a HH-like (but dealing with all the races) series detailing one possible conclusion to the 40K universe as we know it. That is, various members would post stories dealing with aspects of the final conflict, and together we'd proceed chronologically towards some grand conclusion.Obviously, we'd need: 1. A lot of writers who can devote a significant amount of time- these might change as we go along, of course 2. A plot, probably created together by these writers 3. Time, lots of it. So, would anyone be interested in something like this? (Formatting isn't working for me right now. Excuse the wall of text.)


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

I would be up for this, but I wouldn't be able to start properly until Jan 13th when my overtime stops.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is already underway dudes.  

The End.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Serpion5- I know of The End, but I had something more... planned... in mind.

Though The End is fun too, and should be contributed to more.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm. I might be interested, depending on who gets involved and how this moves along. 

If so, I'd love to tackle the Space Wolves. Fenrys Hjolda and whatnot!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I might be interested in doing the Salamanders, I'll see though. Nice idea.


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

May tip my hand at the Iron Warriors, or possibly the Imperial Fists. I like dour, stubborn sacks of destruction.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay. In that case, I am willing to cover any xenos races involvement in this conflict as you see fit.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome! Hopefully more people will join with time, but I think we have enough to say this is happening and start deciding the format (though not yet the plot).

Two decisions to make on the structure (that I see):

First, how will the plotting be done? I can see three options:

A. An open thread. This has the advantage of being simple, but it will reveal to everybody the ending.

B. PMs. These will get annoying with a large group, however.

C. A private subforum? But that has its flaws too, and it's a major investment to make in the first stage of a project.

Second, the guiding form of the actual work. That is, will the basic unit of writing be a novel- as in the actual HH- or a novella, to make it shorter and easier to write? Or will the entire saga be composed of short stories?

Again, this should in no way be interpreted as closing "sign-ups"- if you're interested, please post!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A combination of A+B. 

For example, we decide who is writing the next installment and then you as overseer discuss with them the gist of the plot direction. Once their piece is up, or perhaps even during writing, you contact the next person and begin prep for the next piece. 

This is my idea. Of course to secure interest it may be good to hold a PM discussion with all the participants beforehand, just to be safe. It is possible to PM 5 people at once so this shouldn`t be too hard.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... Or start a private chat?  

I might be interested in doing something Alpha Legion... My fingers have been itching to write about them ever since I read "Legion".


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a fan of the idea, though admittedly, the additional private subforum isn't going to happen.

Something that could help overall planning the events that lead to "the end," probably gathered from the timelines of various codecies as the 41st millenium nears its end.

As Serp-dee-derp mentioned, PMs or open, scheduled discussion (possibly via IRC or ventrilo) could be the easiest way. PMs probably preferred by most of us, because I know I have different hours of availability from Serp in Australia, who has different hours from Doelago in his closet where the Emperor of mankind will win 

I'd be interested in contributing, and any traitor legion would do (hrm... 'crons too), let me know if there's anything in my modly powers or writing that you all would like/need.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Boc said:


> Doelago in his closet where the Emperor of mankind will win


Damn, now you spoiled the ending.


----------



## Taliesin (Apr 26, 2011)

If there's still room in this, I'd love to jump on board. Of the factions left available, I feel I'd be best able to do justice to the Dark Angels or Dark Eldar. If more experienced participants want to call "dibs" though, I'll gladly take whatever's available.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like to write in this if I can, about the normal Eldar and those Space Dwarves, whatever they're called. I would like to do the Sace Wolves also, maybe dark angel would like to collaborate? If he doesn't want to, I understand though.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sure, I'm more than open to sharing my puppies. Hope me a PM, The Lone Wolf, and we'll discuss things through. 

Also - My attention span is waning back and forth between nothingness, atm; that's why I've took a backseat. I'm still in.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a thought, how are we going to organize this thing? Will it be like different threads per story or different chapters in the same thread (ala _The End_)? Also, are we going to be writing this all at the same time, or one after the other? Because if it's the latter, we'll be waiting for people to update for a long time before other (perhaps keener) volunteers get their part.

Just my contribution, though. I'm currently thinking of ideas for the Salamanders.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

The idea is to have a set of threads, one per story. As for timing, I expect that everyone will be writing more or less at once, but we'll need strong collaboration to avoid contradiction, especially among the people writing linked stories.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool - This is going to be awesome if it all fits together and works. Have some rep for creating this, by the way.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ive always wanted an excuse to write about my eldar and now i can. obviously ive got alot to do at the moment but if you ever have any ideas or plans for me to work on then let me know.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not working on anything at the moment beyond my second novel. I'd be interested in joining if there's still room.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

The current state of the project is deep hibernation. But if there's interest in ressurecting it, I still think it's a great idea!

In retrospect, I probably planned too far ahead with v1. Here is my proposal for the logistics of v2:

Work in phases. Basically, if you want to write something in the series, send me a PM. To make sure the timeline is consistent, we first write Phase I stories, which all happen at the same time, in- say- 100.M42. Then we move on to Phase II, in 101.M42, and so on. Stories can be about any faction, but on a larger scale than ordinary 40K.

(The problem with v1 was, I feel, that people lost interest because plots wound up dictated to them to a large extent. Here, you're coming up with your own story within the overall narrative. If there's a story I think deserves to be told from both sides, I'll try and assist that too. The downside is that this makes the story less community-driven- if anyone would like to join me as editor, do say so.)

So yeah- if you're interested, please PM!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so were are the stories that were previously written if there are any, i am not sure were they are and i want to read up what everyone else has done so far to stop canon conflicts.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

although i am writing renegades would be interested in taking on the Word Bearers


----------

